# Broccoli bacon bliss salad from honeybaked hams



## licia

In looking at their site, I saw a salad called broccoli bacon bliss and wondered if anyone had tasted this and what it contains.  I'm getting one of their hams for a party and was wondering about the salad.


----------



## Robo410

easy enough to make yourself...very tasty.  crisp broccoli florettes washed and dried.  diced onion or shallot, crisped up bacon crumbles or sliced, a cole slaw dressing, not too sweet.  And if you like add some shredded carrot.  Really good.


----------



## SierraCook

Licia, here is the version of broccoli salad that I make. It might be close to what you are looking for. 

Broccoli Salad

Salad Ingredients:

6 cups broccoli florets
½ cup dried cranberries 
½ cup minced red onion
¼ cup slivered almonds, toasted
4 strips of bacon, cooked crisp and crumbled 

Dressing Ingredients:

½ cup olive oil
¼ cup lemon juice
1½ teaspoons sugar
1 teaspoon stone ground mustard
¼ teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon pepper

Cut large broccoli florets into bite-size pieces. Place all salad ingredients in a large bowl; set aside. Whisk together dressing ingredients in medium bowl and pour over salad. Toss well to coat all ingredients with dressing. Refrigerate until well chilled. Serves: 6 - 8


----------



## licia

Thanks, it will certainly be something I make soon. I like broccoli in many ways, but can always use another way.


----------



## SierraCook

You're very welcome, Licia.  I hope that you like the recipe.


----------

